# Homer's Odessey



## razzle

I really recommend reading Homer's Odessey. It's about a blind. Homer was just on Animal Planet but I missed it. You will be amazed at what this blind cat does.

Kathy


----------



## Susan

Yes. I read the book and I really enjoyed it. It was heartwarming and often hilarious.


----------



## Heidi n Q

I *loved* Homer! I've also recently read about Dewey, Oscar and Cleo. I also purchased today a book called Dewey's 9 Lives? Dewey's Other 9 Lives? I think it is a book of short cat/people stories that were inspired by Dewey.


----------



## tigressbythetail

I was just coming to this forum to post a thread recommending 'Homer's Odyssey.' I LOVED IT! I think even non-cat lovers would enjoy it.


----------



## Jiskefet

I read it some tine ago and was moved to tears.
It is a most definite must-read!!!!


----------



## Time Bandit

I actually just finished reading Homer's Odyssey.  Great book, beautiful story. I'd highly recommend it to any cat lover.


----------



## Husky42

My grandmother sent this book to me awhile ago.

What a truly amazing story! Homer was AMAZING.. This cat, what he did.. juts astounds me


----------



## Hinterlander

_I do not know if this is considered necroing. It is an old thread but I wanted to talk about it so I should be using what is already here ? New forums are confusing._

I recommend this book to anyone. It is really well written and the story is so amazing! Made me cry so much too! 
I even made my mother (and sister) read it even if she is not a cat person and she cried and loved it very much. I was really happy about it xD

I just hope to find other good cat stories as well written.


----------



## NebraskaCat

Yeah, they frown on reviving old threads. As a matter of coincidence, though, there was a very recent thread on this that would be considered current...

http://www.catforum.com/forum/44-cats-art-literature/206098-great-read-homers-odyssey.html


----------

